# Oak Twig Girdler



## GroundKprs (May 13, 2006)

Has anyone had success in reducing population of this critter in specific trees? Have a client in a heavily wooded area; his 5 acre property has dozens of oaks. House is at one corner of property, with 7 oak trees left in landscaped area around house. The tree at main entrance just started dropping twigs this year. Would like to be able to control girdler populations in the landscape area oaks, because of litter on entrance and lawn areas. Anyone have experience with systemic control of girdler?

And, just out of curiosity, anyone want to comment on the galls? The pic is dark, galls are actually a light tan color.

Yes, I'm new on this board, IN licensed in 3a & 3b for 18 years. Have always limited my work in grounds maint to plants to15 ft in height, but this is a high profile property, and client does care about his plants. I'm waiting for callback from my tree specialist. I've been looking online for decent green industry communication for 15 years. All other green industry boards are basically ego platforms, with tons of disinformation. If you are knowledgeable and care to share, but not in public, my email is [email protected]. Thanks, Jim


----------

